# IS SHE GONNA DIE??? life or death situation



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

There's something wrong with lulu. I don't know why but she's really skinny and weak. She's hardly moving. I gave her loads of food and a pear and she ate it like normal. It's around 7 on a Saturday night so I can't take her to the vet. I can't keep her inside either. 
Right noe she's outside with her family with extra food and water


Sorry for any typos I'm panicking 
Is this because one of the babies died? 
Will she be ok


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

She needs a vet asap, the vets may be closed by most of them have an emergency call out vet you need to call them and get them to come out and help your rabbit. 

Why can you not keep her inside? you need to keep an eye on her and keep her warm if she is ill.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

I just checked and there are no emergency vets near me at all I even looked for some two hours away

WHAT DO I DOOOOOOOOOOOO???? I seem careless but I really really really do care about her!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

All vets MUST have some kind of emergency cover by law. 

So ring your usual one, and if they don't do out- of-hours cover themselves, they will give you details of who provides the service for them.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Quote from my mother after I showed her all this "you ain't calling sh** it's just a mother******* rabbit you have eight"


It's like she wants them to die :'( :'(
I don't want them to die
I try and do everything to keep them comfortable and she just says that. She doesn't care for them but I do
I even buy their food and hay with my pocket money :'(
She won't even let me go check on her


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh poor poor you, and poor poor rabbit. You clearly love your rabbits.

We can't possibly know what is wrong with your bun. She really does need a vet, but out of hours treatment is very expensive, and your mum isn't going to agree to that. She doesn't get rabbits like we do.

If she would let you, you could phone your vets for advice though. They will have some out of hours service.

I would say she needs to be in in the warm. If that really isn't possible, she needs to be kept as warm as possible outside - put in piles of hay if you can, cover most of the front of the hutch in some way to keep drafts out (but let a little air in).

This will at least keep her comfortable.

It is good she is eating, but very worrying she is weak. Is she still feeding the babies? I can't remember how old they are.

Give her plenty of food, but not gassy greens, if you can get out to her.

I'm sending you and your bun mega summer vibes.

Stay strong.

YOU are doing your best.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Before I put her in her home, I gave her a massive warm duvet. My bunnies aren't chewers so I think it will be OK. 
I really don't know what I'd do if I lost her. 
Her babies are 18 weeks old now and getting my boys are getting ready to go to New homes. 
I gave her loads of leaves (safe leaves don't worry ) because I heard that the help the gut move. 
I can't do anything but wait until the morning


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh oh oh and she's less weak. 
When I first found out she was ill she let me pick her up with no struggle (normally she would tear my arms off) when I was putting her back she started wriggling and kicking me (which I'm really happy about ) she is still sitting weirdly and I can see she is in pain. She's moving about more and eating perfectly. I think she might get better


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

If she's eating then that's a really, really good sign


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It is good that she is eating. Keeping her warm will really help her.

Fresh leaves are good - fresh cut grass (not mowings), dandelion leaves, rose leaves, apple leaves, bramble leaves (prickly bits cut off), strawberry leaves.

Hugs.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm just scared that I'm going to wake up tomorrow to feed her and I'll find her dead  
I heard that bunnies normally don't recover when they're like this. Is that true?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Bunnies are very very fragile and they go down very very quickly unfortunately. It totally depends on what she has tho and how poorly she is. 

The only advice i can give in the kindest way possible is if your parents dont care about your buns or aren't interested in their care or taking them to the vets is not to breed them again. Once all the babies are all gone and you only have the mums to look after it will be much easier for you with regards to vet bills ect. Wait until you have a little part time job and can pay for any emergencies yourself before getting more. 


I hope your little one pulls through.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

I started two paper rounds to make sure I always have enough money to care for them. If lulu dies I'm sure part of me will die too


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

I am the LAZIEST girl on the face of the earth, but as soon as my eyes opened this morning I ran outside like Usain Bolt. 
I expected to go out there and start crying. 
I went there with there food bucket. I could see her RUNNING around the runs like usual, standing up and begging for her food. 
I've never been so happy!! Honest to god she looks less skinny even though it's been one night. Right now she's outside eating grass. I'm watching her right now, she's running around finding new places to eat. 
I can't believe I was so scared  
She has water grass and leaves out there a and I'm watching them closely. 
How do you help a rabbit put on more weight?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> I am the LAZIEST girl on the face of the earth, but as soon as my eyes opened this morning I ran outside like Usain Bolt.
> I expected to go out there and start crying.
> I went there with there food bucket. I could see her RUNNING around the runs like usual, standing up and begging for her food.
> I've never been so happy!! Honest to god she looks less skinny even though it's been one night. Right now she's outside eating grass. I'm watching her right now, she's running around finding new places to eat.
> ...


Well that is really good news.

Could I ask one thing - is there any chance that her water bottle bottle was blocked, or her water bowl was empty? Lack of water would make a rabbit ill very quickly - and drastically lose weight. Seen it happen. In an RSPCA centre, because they filled the water bottle, but didn't check it was working. For days. 

But with adequate water 24/7, the weight (fluid) will soon go back on.

To build her up, you need to

- make sure she has plenty of hay, fresh daily. Fresh cut grass is good too, when she is away.

- continue to make sure she is clean, warm and draft free.

- you can give her more pellet mix, but not too much, as this can stop them eating hay, which in turn can affect tummy and teeth.

Have a look at the safe foods sticky, to see what you ican feed - avoid too much sugary stuff. Keep an eye on her poo- is it still nce round hard pellet poo. You don't want o much soft poo around.

- make sure she is cosy and warm, she will lose less energy on heat. Even a cardboard box with hay in, on its side, is a cosy bed in a hutch, cutting out some of the draft.

If she is no longer feeding the babies (are they still with her or not?), she will gradually put on weight. If they are with her, she will get warmth from them, but they may still feed.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

It's great that things are looking up for bunny BUT please, please tell your parents that by not taking the rabbit to the vet and allowing suffering SHE is responsible for breaking the animal welfare act which can and does end up with prosecutions....

I know she is your mum but there is NO excuse for allowing any animal to suffer, and as you are under age your parents are legally responsible.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone!! No she isn't feeding her babies anymore they are quite big now and getting ready to go. 
Lulu isn't a big fan of any sort of hay but she loves grass and grazes for a lot of the day. They have six bowls of fresh water in their home at all times :/
I'm feeding her alone for a while cos I'm worried that her children have been taking all of her food but that is very unlikely as lulu is the herd boss. 
What other foods shall I feed her to gain weight quickly?? 
And my dad says that what my mum is doing is very unfair and says that I can take her to the vet if she's still poorly However he said that she is getting better anyways. I still want her checked out though :/


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Thanks everyone!! No she isn't feeding her babies anymore they are quite big now and getting ready to go.
> Lulu isn't a big fan of any sort of hay but she loves grass and grazes for a lot of the day. They have six bowls of fresh water in their home at all times :/
> I'm feeding her alone for a while cos I'm worried that her children have been taking all of her food but that is very unlikely as lulu is the herd boss.
> What other foods shall I feed her to gain weight quickly??
> And my dad says that what my mum is doing is very unfair and says that I can take her to the vet if she's still poorly However he said that she is getting better anyways. I still want her checked out though :/


Glad you have your dad on your side.

Feeding her separately is a very good idea - she may not eat as quickly as the others.

Have you ever tried Readigrass, if she won't eat much hay?

Do you have homes for the babies?


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

I already have homes for both the boy babies and I have homes for two of the girls as we are going to keep one or two. Dad says he's going to have them spayed as well 
I will try to look for the readigrass tomorrow, what exactly is it? 
Also lulu is nice and warm inside surrounded by leaves grass and some pear. She had an accident on the carpet which I'm actually pretty pleased about. She's peeing normally but her poo is quite soft. I know this is a bad sign so I gave her more fibre like twigs to munch on. 
What foods harden up her poo? 
Thanks to all of you, lulu is on the road to recovery very quick


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh and she's alot more energetic right now when she's inside. It's cold out so she didn't move about much out there but she's warm and hopping now


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

_
'ReadiGrass is a 100% natural feed, with all the goodness of ryegrass pastures captured in every bag. Made exclusively from British pastures, the unique low-temperature drying process removes the water, but leaves the fragrant grass aroma, vibrant colour and most importantly the high nutrient value of fresh grass.'_

You can get it on line. Jollyes sell it round here, Pets at Home don't. It's not so readily available - despite the name.  It's good for boosting a diet of a bunny that isn't eating so much.

Don't now if your vet would stock it? Might be worth a call.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll try my best to get it for them all


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Just her, somehow - keep the babies on what they are used to. Their tummies are very delicate at that age, and you don't want to create a different problem.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

LuLu is getting better surprisingly quickly. I've started giving her something to help her gain weight. It's a brand and oat mash. 
I put oat and Brandon in a bowl and add hot water. Well it's cooler I add a pear and banana puree that I made before. She absolutely loves it. I feed her inside the house. I think I'm going to make it for her twice a day. She already feels less skinny and now has a lot more energy. Her poop is hardening which is good as well. 
I could be a doctor


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

i wouldn't give her too much fruit on a daily basis. It contains a lot of sugar and although you are trying to fatten her up the extra sugar could cause other issues. I would stick the the hay/redigrass or dried herbal mixes and her nuggies for now, especially after she has just been so poorly.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

If her stomache is coping, I would feed her a bit, but not too much. Always introduce anything new gradually anyway.

It is true that sugary foods are really bad for bunny guts, hence fruit to only be given as an occasional treat, and sugary carrots to be avoided.

But there is still a time and a place.

We feed a small chunk of banana to reluctant eaters; also, we give some meds with a small amount of Ella's Kitchen apple baby food in - better they come willingly to the syringe, than be force fed. Far less stressful.

Of course, it s a case of knowing and monitoring your rabbit at all times.

PLease also remember, that if a rabbit eats more fruit and treats, they will eat less hay and grass - which will then allow the teeth to mis grow. Then you have another problem. That can happen in a couple of days.

Complicated aren't they?

Glad she is doing better though.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Your best bet is to try to find some hay that she will eat...there are many different types so just because she won't eat petshop bagged hay (can't say I blame her tbh) doesn't mean she won't eat hay at all.
Sprinkling Readigrass on the hay is a good start but this is not a replacement for hay just a treat as it can cause sludge to build up in the bladder.

If you keep feeding all this sweet stuff filled with carbohydrates and starch then you are going to end up with serious digestive problems..

She needs to see a vet to find out what the route cause of the not eating was, rabbits don't stop eating just for the sake of it and due to everything you have said I would place a bet that she has teeth issues going on.

Tell your mum to suck it up and get the rabbit to the vets, if your mum didn't want the responsibility of pets then she shouldn't have allowed any.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Don't worry guys its not too much fruit. It's mostly bran because in biology I learned that fibre will get her gut moving well. Also LuLu will never stop eating grass o she loves it

She is doing alot better and I'm happy about that!


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Your best bet is to try to find some hay that she will eat...there are many different types so just because she won't eat petshop bagged hay (can't say I blame her tbh) doesn't mean she won't eat hay at all.
> Sprinkling Readigrass on the hay is a good start but this is not a replacement for hay just a treat as it can cause sludge to build up in the bladder.
> 
> If you keep feeding all this sweet stuff filled with carbohydrates and starch then you are going to end up with serious digestive problems..
> ...


Don't worry LuLu never stopped eating. She just doesn't like hay but she loves grazing. 
My parents have agreed to have all my bunnies checked out but it has to be after this holiday because we are going to Wales 
Is it a good idea to take them with me? I don't trust my brother with them


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

isa jelly said:


> Don't worry guys its not too much fruit. It's mostly bran because in biology I learned that fibre will get her gut moving well. Also LuLu will never stop eating grass o she loves it
> 
> She is doing alot better and I'm happy about that!


Yes for humans..not for rabbits. Bran is full of carbohydrates which is NOT good for a rabbits gut if fed too much..once or twice a day is too much..

Grass is great but again it is NOT a replacement for hay...

Please stop with the fobbing off and seek vet advise, it is plain that you are not confident enough for you to home treat this..I repeat - Rabbits do not stop eating for no reason!

Pets come before a holiday.....


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> Yes for humans..not for rabbits. Bran is full of carbohydrates which is NOT good for a rabbits gut if fed too much..once or twice a day is too much..
> 
> Grass is great but again it is NOT a replacement for hay...
> 
> ...


But she never stopped eating. Oh and I found a way to get her to eat hay. I sprinkled dried leaves on top of the hay and she finally is eating it. She prefers grass but hey ho. 
I do want to take my bunnies to the vet but I do need to wait for dad to come home after the holidays as well. I might just take lulu and ginger with me to Wales and let my brother look after the little ones. 
As I said LuLu has NEVER stopped eating. It would be impossible to get her to not eat something
It's just that she was weak and skinny. That's why Ive been looking after her. She is less weak and less skinny so it seems to be working but I really will have to take her to the vets soon. Thanks everyone


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Also about the bran mash thing, should I not feed her as much bran?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

My mistake..you said this instead which still needs to be checked out as it does not happen for no reason.


> I don't know why but she's really skinny and weak.


Taking an already sick rabbit away on holiday is silly and unfair, and all this waiting is asking for trouble... Your parents are breaking the law by not taking your pets to the vets - it is that simple....Say you became skinny and weak due to an unknown cause, I doubt that they would make you wait until after a holiday before seeking medical treatment and if they did then that could be classed as child abuse...

Your rabbit needs a vet, it is as simple as that..and yes you should cut down on the bran..in fact you should cut it out until you know what is going on.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

StormyThai said:


> My mistake..you said this instead which still needs to be checked out as it does not happen for no reason.
> 
> Taking an already sick rabbit away on holiday is silly and unfair, and all this waiting is asking for trouble... Your parents are breaking the law by not taking your pets to the vets - it is that simple....Say you became skinny and weak due to an unknown cause, I doubt that they would make you wait until after a holiday before seeking medical treatment and if they did then that could be classed as child abuse...
> 
> Your rabbit needs a vet, it is as simple as that..and yes you should cut down on the bran..in fact you should cut it out until you know what is going on.


Oh OK thanks. I was gonna take her so I could keep a close eye on her but I don't want her to be stressed. I won't use brand anymore I really don't want her to be ill especially since she's improving so quick. I was following this:Rabby Porridge  - BinkyBunny.com - House Rabbit Information Forum - BinkyBunny.com - BINKYBUNNY FORUMS - DIET & CARE

I wanted to add bran for fibre but I'm going to cut it out. 
Did you really mean child abuse because I told her it was animal abuse :/
And she was weak before but she has her energy back and is pooping normally. So thats a good sign.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes but rabbits dont get weak and skinny overnight, there maybe something that's been happening long term and you only noticed when she was really bad [rabbits are good at hiding being ill]

OPs point was if they starved you and didn't take you to the doctor it would be child abuse, doing the same to a rabbit *IS* animal abuse


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh oh right I get it now. Sorry. Even if they are at hiding illness then why wouldn't I notice. I'm normally over observant with this sort of thing. :/


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Don't worry LuLu never stopped eating. She just doesn't like hay but she loves grazing.
> My parents have agreed to have all my bunnies checked out but it has to be after this holiday because we are going to Wales
> Is it a good idea to take them with me? I don't trust my brother with them


Travelling can be very stressful for even a healthy rabbit, so is best done only when necessary. Imagine - the rabbit is frightened, so won't eat until you get there. That is not good for the gut. Then she is somewhere strange - different smells, different place. Before you know it, she is in stasis; and realistically, if your mum is anti rabbits, she is not likely to let you take her anyway.

You know your rabbit likes grass - but is there grass where you are going? And is the grass rabbit safe? Or has it been treated with anything? Another thought - assuming she will be outside, will she be safe? Are there foxes there?

The best thing you can do is to have her checked over before you go. Then, if you don't trust your brother, arrange for a trusty neighbour to come in regularly and feed, water and change your buns.

With so many needy rabbits, we no longer go on holiday. We'd have to employ a vet nurse to give all the meds, and even then, we wouldn't trust them.



isa jelly said:


> Oh oh right I get it now. Sorry. Even if they are at hiding illness then why wouldn't I notice. I'm normally over observant with this sort of thing. :/


Because rabbits are a prey species, they hide their illness for as long as possible. The changes before that can be very subtle - as subtle as sitting somewhere different, or seemingly eating hay as normal, yet actually eating less.

This is why we watch behaviours, appetite, wee and poo - any changes can signal a problem. and weight loss is another sign, of course.

Even then, you can't spot everything, however in tune you are.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> Travelling can be very stressful for even a healthy rabbit, so is best done only when necessary. Imagine - the rabbit is frightened, so won't eat until you get there. That is not good for the gut. Then she is somewhere strange - different smells, different place. Before you know it, she is in stasis; and realistically, if your mum is anti rabbits, she is not likely to let you take her anyway.
> 
> You know your rabbit likes grass - but is there grass where you are going? And is the grass rabbit safe? Or has it been treated with anything? Another thought - assuming she will be outside, will she be safe? Are there foxes there?
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. They are gonna stay at home. 
I just was with LuLu a minute ago. She isn't really weak and is running around with her babies. 
I know I'm still gonna have to take her to the vet, but I'm actually kinda proud that I made her this much better


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Ok thanks. They are gonna stay at home.
> I just was with LuLu a minute ago. She isn't really weak and is running around with her babies.
> I know I'm still gonna have to take her to the vet, but I'm actually kinda proud that I made her this much better


I am glad she is livelier, and I hope she begins to put the weight back on.

Is the whole family of buns still together? Baby boys and girls? and do you have the buck too?

Please think long and hard before breeding more, and certainly don't breed from her again. She might not cope with it.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> I am glad she is livelier, and I hope she begins to put the weight back on.
> 
> Is the whole family of buns still together? Baby boys and girls? and do you have the buck too?
> 
> Please think long and hard before breeding more, and certainly don't breed from her again. She might not cope with it.


Don't worry both bucks have homes they are waiting to go to. And I am NEVER breeding my bunnies again  I can't take the stress anymore. They babies are about 14 weeks old (I think... ) and they don't really show aggression. Two of my girls are going to other homes together and that only leaves us with one female baby who will be kept.
My brother is going to get about three pages of information before I leave tomorrow. You can never be too careful especially when leaving them with an incredibly lazy boy


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

isa jelly said:


> Don't worry both bucks have homes they are waiting to go to. And I am NEVER breeding my bunnies again  I can't take the stress anymore. They babies are about 14 weeks old (I think... ) and they don't really show aggression. Two of my girls are going to other homes together and that only leaves us with one female baby who will be kept.
> My brother is going to get about three pages of information before I leave tomorrow. You can never be too careful especially when leaving them with an incredibly lazy boy


Have you separated the boys? it has been known for some breeds to be fertile very young, and i hope dad is not still in with them as he can and will impregnate the mum right after giving birth and all of his daughters. When are they going to their new homes?


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Amelia66 said:


> Have you separated the boys? it has been known for some breeds to be fertile very young, and i hope dad is not still in with them as he can and will impregnate the mum right after giving birth and all of his daughters. When are they going to their new homes?


Oh god I didn't know they could be fertile already 
They all live together at the moment and the boys should be leaving in about a week. The person buying them is finishing decorating their house and the boys are going together. 
The father of every bun lives next door. He isn't mine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2014)

I went away for a week in the hols and I left her with a lot of food and hay and got the neighbour to look after her by coming in EVERY day to check food, water and top up. So glad that your bun has made a rapid recovery. As it has been mentioned take her to the vets! I am not a vet but there could be the underlying problems caused by dehydration or the cold like pneumonia. Princess got pneumonia at her old home due to the cold and she was given to me with it. I think it would be best to take her to the vets sooner rather than later because I have learnt that underlying problems can go from the beginnings to SUPER BAD in a week. Even if that means your neighbours take her to the vet. Try a garage sale if you need a bit more money so they can get some new toys or something and maybe you can spend a bit on yourself too.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> Oh god I didn't know they could be fertile already
> They all live together at the moment and the boys should be leaving in about a week. The person buying them is finishing decorating their house and the boys are going together.
> The father of every bun lives next door. He isn't mine.


I think a few of us on here advised you to split them a while ago :confused5:


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> I think a few of us on here advised you to split them a while ago :confused5:


I know but I thought I'd wait until they were a bit older, but I'm gonna do it as soon as I get home because I can't deal with all these babies. Sorry if I come across a bit irresponsible.

Oh and the boys new owners have contacted my brother saying the house is ready and the babies can come over soon. They are paying 160 pounds for them both so vet money won't be a problem.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

isa jelly said:


> Oh and the boys new owners have contacted my brother saying the house is ready and the babies can come over soon. They are paying 160 pounds for them both so vet money won't be a problem.


£160 for two rabbits? Or was that a typo?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

isa jelly said:


> I know but I thought I'd wait until they were a bit older, but I'm gonna do it as soon as I get home because I can't deal with all these babies. Sorry if I come across a bit irresponsible.
> 
> Oh and the boys new owners have contacted my brother saying the house is ready and the babies can come over soon. They are paying *160 pounds* for them both so vet money won't be a problem.


Woah!
Was that a typo?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Sometimes I have my doubts about these threads :

There are some really knowledgeable people on here taking time out of their lives to give you good and sensible advice. So when they say separate them at 8 weeks and you think oh well ill leave them until they're bigger....yes that's irresponsible. Not sure if this is a wind up or what. £160 for two rabbits...you'd be lucky to get £60.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

No it wasn't a typo. Seriously she's paying 160 because my brother is making them a hutch as well so that cost extra.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> Sometimes I have my doubts about these threads :
> 
> There are some really knowledgeable people on here taking time out of their lives to give you good and sensible advice. So when they say separate them at 8 weeks and you think oh well ill leave them until they're bigger....yes that's irresponsible. Not sure if this is a wind up or what. £160 for two rabbits...you'd be lucky to get £60.


It's not a wind up. They weren't separated because the spare hutch hasn't really got a big run. But they're leaving on Saturday anyway so it's cool. 
And yeah the people on here have given me good advice thanks.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

isa jelly said:


> No it wasn't a typo. Seriously she's paying 160 because my brother is making them a hutch as well so that cost extra.


So why couldn't he have made one for you, to separate them?


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> So why couldn't he have made one for you, to separate them?


Waste of time since they're leaving anyways.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

StormyThai said:


>


Yes because I have time/ care enough to lie to some people on the internet whilst trying to get help for my pet. Because, you know... That's what people do


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It is good that the boys are going imminently. Hopefully it won't be too late.

It would be lovely to see some photos of them all.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Summersky said:


> It is good that the boys are going imminently. Hopefully it won't be too late.
> 
> It would be lovely to see some photos of them all.


Of course  I will try as soon as I get my hands on a laptop or computer because my phone is shockingly bad at uploading images.


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

This thread is like a soap opera!! I'm very unsure of its authenticity x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

ThumperThomas said:


> This thread is like a soap opera!! I'm very unsure of its authenticity x


Welcome to Bunnyworld!!!


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

ThumperThomas said:


> This thread is like a soap opera!! I'm very unsure of its authenticity x


Guys I'm an actual idiot, what does authenticity mean??


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

You know, I honest to God think I've never posted a thread on this website without it getting really off topic and full of drama. My question gets answered but so many other questions arise. You guys are like detectives I swear 
But it's great for the internet to have a community that cares this much. I feel like I'm being interrogated 
I think it's because of my awesomely over dramatic titles B)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> You know, I honest to God think I've never posted a thread on this website without it getting really off topic and full of drama. My question gets answered but so many other questions arise. You guys are like detectives I swear
> But it's great for the internet to have a community that cares this much. I feel like I'm being interrogated
> I think it's because of my awesomely over dramatic titles B)


We just love our bunnies! 

We get some strange people on here, but I believe in always giving people the benefit of the doubt. Sometimes truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

isa jelly said:


> You know, I honest to God think I've never posted a thread on this website without it getting really off topic and full of drama. My question gets answered but so many other questions arise. You guys are like detectives I swear
> But it's great for the internet to have a community that cares this much. I feel like I'm being interrogated
> I think it's because of my awesomely over dramatic titles B)


Yeah well maybe, but the fine details are soooooo important re bunnies.

Plus you have given us plenty of details which make us scratch our heads a bit.

Believe me.... those of us who have life experience and have had buns for many many years, are wringing our hands at the choices you've made.


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

MerlinsMum said:


> Yeah well maybe, but the fine details are soooooo important re bunnies.
> 
> Plus you have given us plenty of details which make us scratch our heads a bit.
> 
> Believe me.... those of us who have life experience and have had buns for many many years, are wringing our hands at the choices you've made.


To be completely honest these are the first bunnies I've ever had and I admit some decisions I've made are shockingly dumb. That's why I joined this forum, to make sure I always get the right information on how to make their life really good


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

isa jelly said:


> To be completely honest these are the first bunnies I've ever had and I admit some decisions I've made are shockingly dumb. That's why I joined this forum, to make sure I always get the right information on how to make their life really good


Best get reading, reading, reading of all those Sticky threads -they're packed with important information. Far too much to bombard you with on here, but all vital to a bun's well being and quality of life.

The title of your thread was spot on actually - ANY illness in a rabbit can rapidly become a life or death situation.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You do tend to get rather dramatic with your titles...at least you're consistent :lol:


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

Lopside said:


> You do tend to get rather dramatic with your titles...at least you're consistent :lol:


Dramatic titles are the way to go! See how much attention and help I got on this


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm back from Wales. The boys have gone and LuLu is back to her normal self. Still a bit skinny but quickly putting her weight back on. Her coat is nice and bright again instead of dull. 
Everyone can finally chill.


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

Where in Wales did you go?


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

ThumperThomas said:


> Where in Wales did you go?


i was in Swansea


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

That's great, what part? I used to live 20 minutes from there!


----------



## isa jelly (Jul 15, 2014)

ThumperThomas said:


> That's great, what part? I used to live 20 minutes from there!


A little area called morriston. It was really nice. I'd love to live in Wales


----------



## ThumperThomas (Jul 1, 2014)

It is nice there you should try to go to mumbles next time.


----------

